# Hello to all...



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

First of all let me introduce myself...

I was only a tea drinker until quite a few years ago when I had the opportunity to spend some time in USA and got caught up in their obsession for a coffee to start the day. That was when I became hooked









My first machine bought for me was a Dualit, great fun but frustratingly thinking I could get a perfect latte.

I then got offered a Gaggia Baby Twin with burr grinder. Didn't even know what a burr grinder was as was using a regular grinder for the above...very naive









I decided to upgrade the wand to a silvia which has been a vast improvement, then to my surprise my wife has just bought me a Barista Express (BES875).

So I now have a shiny new BE and back on the learning curve...I can only drink so many coffees in a day









Regards

Les996 - Hertfordshire


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Welcome, nice story, what grinder are you using now?

Edit - ah the built-in one right


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks Mrboots2u. hope to contribute my lack of knowledge one day


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi Stanic,

It was a Cuisinart but now using the one that's with the Barista Express. Just a bit of experimenting now...practice practice practice!!!


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

...oh and then some advice on coffee and dialling in my new machine no doubt


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

In general the ballpark numbers would be 1:2 input: output ratio in grams for espresso normale with a flow of 1gram per second overall - for example getting 28 grams of espresso out of 14g ground coffee in 28 seconds. Once you've dialed your grinder to this range, you can play with the grinder settings for the best taste.

This is without using the pre-infusion function.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for the advice Stanic, there is so much on here but nice to see in one sentence. A bit coffee'd out but will go and see where it sits right now...thanks again!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looking forward to your feedback


----------

